# Yay!  Getting my first sheep this weekend!!!



## YakLady (Sep 30, 2009)

I've never had sheep, but have wanted some for awhile.  I chose to start out with Katahdins.  On Saturday, hubby and I will be going to one farm to pick up three boys (two to be processed), and then we're going to a second farm to pick up two girls.  All were born in April/May, so they should be ready to breed in a couple of months.  I'm so excited!!!!  They will be sharing a pasture with my bottle-fed baby Yak (Bayak Obama).


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 30, 2009)

Good choice of breeds!  Congrats!  Where in the world did you get a YAK?


----------



## YakLady (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks!  I got my first 8 from a farm in Wisconsin called The Green Bay Yakkers (Bayak Obama came from there).  We had two bulls out of our original eight.  Our intent was to quickly process one of them in order to have immediate freezer meat.  Once we got them home, though, we saw that both bulls were beautiful, and had great potential as breeders.  So we bought four more yak cows from a farm in Idaho.  Each of those four cows came with babies, so now we have 16 yaks.  Hopefully, our bulls will do their job, and we'll have lots of babies this Spring!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 30, 2009)

Are they expensive?  Taste like beef?  Average cost of a yak?    They are kind of small, aren't they?  And you can use them for meat, milk and fiber?  

Tell us more!  Never met anyone who owned a yak before!


----------



## big brown horse (Oct 1, 2009)

I love your yak's name!! 

Good luck with your sheep.  (I have a katahdin too.)


----------



## YakLady (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok....  bein' a lil' ole' farmgirl and all, I'm not so technical savvy.  I'm going to post a link to a previous thread that I posted a while back.  A bunch of people were asking me about my yak, so I posted some pics and little info.  Here goes:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1508


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 1, 2009)

They are soooooo adorable!  Who knew?    Wouldn't mind having one.......


----------

